
Gabbard suing Clinton for defamation over 'Russian asset' comments - mmhsieh
https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/479320-gabbard-suing-clinton-for-defamation-over-russian-asset-comments
======
mmhsieh
The outcome of this case can change the landscape of political debate for the
next few decades, given how common accusations of Russian (and other foreign)
stoogery has become.

